# Teaching Help.



## Mand1976 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi everyone, I wonder if any of you can help me. My husband and I are moving to Italy later this year (around May/June). I am an English language teacher and am looking around for teaching jobs. I have already had a Skype interview with a prospective school, which went really well. However, they were looking to hire someone within the next few weeks. They said they are interested in me, and I promised to contact them again closer to the time of moving, but not wanting to put all my eggs in one basket, I am looking around for other work. So my question is whether anyone knows of any good language school that is looking for an enthusiastic, motivated English teacher? I should probably add that although we are looking to move to Le Marche, we are not beholden to that area. Basically, we'll go wherever the Italian dream takes us! 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## jsm4real (Jan 7, 2016)

Hello,
My name is Josh and have been living in Sicily for years. I know personally that there are many many schools looking for licensed/mother tounge speaking english teachers all over. I see jobs ads from schools all of the time. The tricky thing is finding someone to stay with, because when it comes to obtaining residency, you most show proof of where you are living. I think that's going to be your main obstacle before starting any teaching position. The schools do not have the kind of money where people get traveling bonuses and money upfront, infact I know that the pay isn't the best, but you can make it work. Do you have any plans for staying with someone?

- Josh


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello, don't you worry about putting all your eggs in one basket, you will be very lucky to get that job, many people I know they been waiting years to get that type of job. Good luck!


----------



## Mand1976 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi Josh,
Thanks for the reply! 
I am not intending to stay with anyone. Actually, the plan is to have somewhere already rented prior to moving over there. The fact that I am moving my husband and pets, necessitates having a property of our own to go to.
I've read up all about the residency permits etc, though I believe it's a little easier when you are from an EU country. I've had some fairly positive feedback from schools I've approached, ranging from Skype interviews to arranging to make contact if I come over to Italy to look at property etc. 
Thanks again for the response though, Josh. It all helps to build up a picture. 
By the way, what is life like in Sicily?


----------



## Mand1976 (Jan 2, 2016)

rpizzica said:


> Hello, don't you worry about putting all your eggs in one basket, you will be very lucky to get that job, many people I know they been waiting years to get that type of job. Good luck!


Hi, 
Oh don't worry...if the job is offered to me I'll snatch their hand off! I just mean that I don't want to have the mindset that I have had positive contact with a school and so I can now sit back because it's in the bag. An constructive interview doesn't mean I'll get the job...I'm keeping everything crossed though!


----------

